# Heki 4 wiring repair



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a Heki 4 rooflight which is electrically operated. Unfortunately a cat was on the roof and climbed onto the rooflight blind. To fix the blind I had to take the heki interior frame off to access the blind support rails. In so doing I detached a red wire that goes from the wiring connector between the two electronics boards. I have no idea where the “other” end of this wire attaches, although I suspect it is soldered to the control board on the exterior frame. I tried randomly touching in on likely contact points and seemed to have success in that the remote control light flashed and allowed me (or so I thought) to resync the remote control to the parent unit. Sadly I was wrong. I asked Electrolux if there was any wiring info to allow me to make a repair. They sent me the parts list and user manual, so having located one of the parts on a UK Motorhome website I see it costs 148GBP which is a bit rich for such a minor piece of board. Does anyone have experience of self repair? I can use a soldering iron but I need to know where to make the connection. I would guess that I am not the first person to have a problem, as any attempt to remove and lower the interior frame, for cleaning or maintenance makes it easy to hang the weight of the frame from its wires and hence cause connections to be severed.

Thanks if you can help or advise on expert repairers preferably in the Berkshire area.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The only advice I can offer is to look very closely at the PCB for any tiny strand of wire protruding from some solder. That might indentify where the wire came detached from. 

Andy


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Andy. We are travelling until the end of September, so when I get home I will take the frame off and check the PCB for evidence of bits of wire. I tried to do this on site but without being able to get up close and in temperatures that made it difficult, I couldn’t see any remaining solder points with wire strands protruding


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with Andy, a magnifying glass of a good flash picture might show it up, can you close it manually?

Good luck I hate these bad design problems.


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

*Closed lid manually edit*

A picture on an iPhone is a great idea. I tried to track the connection lying on my back on the drop down bed in temperatures exceeding 95f while looking directly into the sunlight. Yes I was able to close the lid manually, although once again a normal hex bolt would have allowed me to use my electric drill to close the lid in a jiffy, rather than the ten sweaty minutes it took using the provided key


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Andy, I am back in the UK so took the Heki apart to gain access to the circuit boards. I checked both the boards for the outer and inner frames for evidence of a solder that has frayed but I cannot find any tell tale signs even close up and under strong light. I attach a picture of the outer frame board, together with the plug showing the offending lead (the red one which is not attached). I am hoping that there is someone out there with a Heki 4Plus who could take a look at their circuit board to see where this red wire is attached and let me know so I can move forward without spending lots of money on a new board.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Its hard to see but I'm guessing it goes through the pcb and is soledered underneath, also the wires from the connector look like they go to roughly the same place. There ought to be a hole in the pcb that has been soldered over, if there is only one then I would surmise that is the where the wire goes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you take a as close as will work flash picture of both sides with your smartphone and post them?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think this picture shows you exactly where the wire goes
https://www.netcaravan.fi/product/1365/kaukosaadin-heki-4


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

I pride myself that I am a good googler, but well done for finding a picture of the part in question. This will be a big help in finding the attachment point!


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Your welcome, love a challenge!!


----------

